# MTP driver CM9/AKOP?



## bouncer (Aug 26, 2011)

Has anyone managed to get this working in some way or another? Booting into WebOS is starting to become a pain.


----------



## JassyCliq (Jun 6, 2011)

What's wrong with it? I thought it was only an issue in Linux.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk 2 Beta-3


----------



## bouncer (Aug 26, 2011)

I connect it to my Windows 7 laptop, Pops up installing driver and fails.


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

Disable Android debugging under Settings -> Developer options.


----------



## bouncer (Aug 26, 2011)

No dice, Still tells me it failed


----------



## JassyCliq (Jun 6, 2011)

I have never had it install the drivers successfully. Mtp still works though, try using the camera one, then switch to Mtp again.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk 2 Beta-3


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

JassyCliq said:


> I have never had it install the drivers successfully. Mtp still works though, try using the camera one, then switch to Mtp again.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk 2 Beta-3


Or you could just use the Mounts and Storage option of CWM to mount the usb drive to copy files to your TouchPad.


----------



## BillGates (Nov 23, 2011)

Make sure you enable MTP by going into storage and then enable MTP

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk 2 Beta-2


----------



## TrojanDroid (Aug 13, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Or you could just use the Mounts and Storage option of CWM to mount the usb drive to copy files to your TouchPad.


That worked great on my loaner, bare-bones laptop. Thanks.


----------

